# Bugz, Beau, Bender, and Scotch



## Yourillusion (Jul 10, 2007)

I started a blog, but I can't find it now, so I'll start a new one.

Beau












Scotch
















Bugz
















Bender







He's watching America's got talent


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 11, 2007)

I really enjoy seeing Bugz. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks, I love seeing your lil girl too.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 11, 2007)

I just have to ask.... What breed is your Bugz? I just love looking at pics of that bun!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

Bugz is a Flemish Giant, I have more pics if you want to see them

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 11, 2007)

::Sighs::: Oh how I just LOVE a flemish giant! I WANT I WANT I WANT!

Suppose My parents would let me geta third bun ? LOL Thanks for the link, Ill take a look!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

lol maybe if you BEGGGG, your welcome for the link


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 11, 2007)

I just got a new bun, so Ill have to wait a while or setle for having to keep it outside.



Anyways, back to the OT, BEAUTIFUL Buns!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## polly (Jul 11, 2007)

Very gorgeous esp. Bugz


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

For all of Buggie boy's fans
















talk about dust bunnies!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## jordiwes (Jul 11, 2007)

What cuties!! I'm a Beau fan in particular.

Are any of them bonded?


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

none are bonded as none are fixed, but they don't fight, or even try. We plan on getting them all fixed asap. Beau and Scotch, we got togather, and they already know each other. So that pair should be pretty easy. Bugz and Bender, Bender is the "busy body" of the two. Bugz is his own bun. So hopefully soon we can try.

Beau is momma's girl, not gonna change her name though!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not amussed and this isn't funny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Bugz is such a gorgeous rabbit! I love REWs. Your other buns are little cuties too, the little white patch on Bender's nose is so cool.

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Jul 20, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! I love the orange hat, nice contrast with the white fur.


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 12, 2007)

A few more to add to the family

Sugar Beet Mini Rex








Sammy Californian


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Aw, congrats on your new additions! I love Sugar Beet. Sammy is adorable of couse as well.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pictures of all your Bunnies, I just looked at all of them on your Flicker account.

My goodness too much cuteness in one place.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

I HAVE A BO! I was going to spell it Beau but he's named after Bo Duke (my son's name is Luke lol)

Sugar beet is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, hopefully I can get some new pics of them all today and post em.


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 13, 2007)

We named Beau when we thought she was a he, but we didn't wanna change it. My sister named SugarBeet, she said it's a Michigan name for a Michigan bunny. Sammy just looked like a Sammy, it's the first name that came to mind when I first saw him.


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 13, 2007)

just to let you all know I added 210 bunny pics to my Flickr account today, your free to check them out and leave a comment if you want. Here's the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG photo 171 - Sugar Beet - That is such a great picture! She's so pretty and seems to be pondering what her human has and why it's got a bright light..... and then it gets annoying in the next photos! LOL! She has such a pretty head! 

We've always wanted a red eyed white bunny. Does he weave or scan? Is he good natured?

I think #040 is the best butt shot I've ever seen! LOL! Look at those thighs!!!


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Weave or scan? I have never heard that before. Yes he is very good natured, but he can be bull headed too. When he wants something he wants it now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 14, 2007)

You know, Heidi is my Palomino baby and I already see that bull-headed stuff starting. I think it's more a lack of patience? 

Weaving/Scanning - red eyed rabbits have a hard time seeing - or see in a different way. With that, I know they will sort of sway or move their head to scan things to get a good view.

I'm sure there are more qualified people to explain it..... and I actually read a paper by a person with total albinism - red/violet eyes and all - and she explained how they don't see details - more of a total picture.... it's really strange.


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 15, 2007)

Then yes he does scan, especially if he's far away or in the top floor of his house. Haven't seen him weave though. Heidi is such a cutie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 15, 2007)

weaving is the same sort of ..... just rocking back and forth to see. Some call weaving like pacing - back and forth at the cage door.... but scanning is what it all is.

I've never seen a bunny scan. I think it would be interesting to watch them do that stuff.

He's so cute!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 15, 2007)

i have to agree #40 is absoutly adorable..

i love the bunny butt!


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 15, 2007)

lol, thanks I was trying to get a good pic of her, but she just took off like a shot, it turned out good anyway.


----------



## binkies (Sep 25, 2007)

You have the cuteset bunny family ever!!


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Adorable! Too much cuteness in one place :biggrin2:


----------



## Yourillusion (Oct 13, 2007)

lol thanks Haley


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 13, 2007)

I love them all! I think I wanna steal Bugz


----------



## Yourillusion (Oct 13, 2007)

lol Montana, Good luck, he's a momma's boy.


----------



## Illusion (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been asked to give a back story for some of the members who don't know me or my bunnies, so I will do my best. 

We have had cats and dogs since my husband and I have been togather, and had never even thought about having a bunny as a pet, until August of 05.
We went to the State fair that year and were going through the animal exibits then we came to all the bunnies in theire little cages. I couldn't help but fall inlove. We talked to a breeder of Flemish Giants, she showed us a certain bunny and was telling us about his awards and what he'd won, which we really didn't care about, we had no interest in showing or breeding, we just wanted a house bunny. 
So we told her we would think about it and let her know later that day. As we weren't planning on buying any animal we weren't prepared, and didn't have anything to take him home in. So we went and talked to her and set up a meeting later that week to pick him up. During the mean time I searched the net for any information I could on Rabbits, which is when I found R.O. It's really been a great help to us. Being bunny parents for the first time, I was worried I would do something wrong, or anything could happen, you know how it is. So I was prepared when the time came to pick him up, it was hot outside so I took a 2 liter bottle of water and froze it the night before so he wouldn't get hot, on the hour long drive home. We had set up his cage two days before ( I was excited) so it was ready to go, when we got him home. The boys fell inlove the minute they saw him, next we had to come up with a name his pedigree had his name as Wildwood Klondike, we weren't to crazy about that name so we named him Bugz. He was part of the family from day one. 
Then came Bender in December of 05, I consider him a rescue, He was a pet shop bunny who was bought on a whim, and not properly taken care of. My step daughter was the girl's friend, she went to spend the night one night, and called the next day. She wanted to know if I wanted another bunny. I asked her why. She told me this story. The girl let the bunny run loose in her room, and was tearing stuff up, and had bitten a baby, so they were gonna eat him, if we didn't take him in, so I said yes. Bender came home that day, and has seemed to like it here ever since. He's still shy and keeps to him self but I think it's how he was treated when he was a baby.
Then came Beau and Snuggs in 06 I don't remember exactly what month, we got them at a pet shop, yes I know pet shops are bad, but I wasn't looking for bunnies, I was shopping for toys for Bugz and Bender. Well anyway we came home with toys and hey and two more bunnies, I noticed Snuggs wasn't acting right so I took him out loved on him, offered some hey and food, nothin, while Beau ate everything offered. The next morning Snuggs died. I called the pet store and they offered another bunny, so we went and got Scotch. Who lived happily togather for awhile till Scoth got agressive towards Beau who we were told was a boy, turned out to be a girl. We seperated them then. They were living side by side ( seperate cages). So they could still see each other they would kind of play a game I called bunny tag, back and forth in theire cages. It was funny to watch. 
Sammy came a couple of months later, in 06. Another pet shop bunny, Sammy is a grunter and loves to play. He runs around like a mad man. Binkies like you wouldn't believe. 
Sugar Beet Aug of 06 was a late birthday present from my sister, She has her own personality, She has a tooth problem, and I have to trim her upper teeth, she hates it. She is deffinatly a hand full. 

Theres all the good stuff, I can't go in to all the sad bunny losses we have gone through yet. We lost Bugz on the 11th , just shy of his 3rd birthday, so it brings up all the sadness of the others too. 
I hope this helps the new members and some of the old who don't know or don't remember us. 
Thanks, Heather


----------



## Illusion (Aug 30, 2008)

I just wanted to add the new buns to this blog, to kind of bring the bunny family together. Maybe I should have done it this way in the beginning. I'm going to start with My Bridge Bunnies.

This is Bugz, the bun who stole my heart and never gave it back.






This is Scotch he was a kissy face all the way, loved getting them and giving them.





This was Scotch's and Beau's babies who didn't make it. (Accidental)





Now for all the others

This is Bender, I consider him a Rescue






Beau, she's got an attitude, as big as she is, but I love her anyway.





Sammy is a sweetheart, very inquisitive, this is his first day here. 





This is Sugarbeet, she was a birthday gift from my sister. 





This is Luca new to the family but fitting in nicely, she's a sweet little girl.





This is Jakey, very independent, he'll give kisses, but would rather run around.





This is Bella, she will nip you if you don't give her attention. She is a very loving girl.





Heather


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Awwwh Bella's on my bunny napping list by the way!

Their sooo cute!


----------



## Illusion (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks, babybunnies

Lol I saw that, she was on yout napping list.


----------

